# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  More Endler Hybrid Females

## Guppendler

Leopard Female.jpgMagenta Tiger Cross Female.jpgAttachment 53093

Here's more endler hybrid females carrying dominant traits which are otherwise usually Y-linked only. 
Such females are very useful for cross breeding without having to depend on Y-linked traits all the time. And if both the male and female carry the same trait, it will help reinforce the trait down the line, that is, the offspring will breed true

----------


## Guppendler

femaile with tigris.jpg

Here's a female with vertical tigris pattern

----------


## David Chan

very nice! superb!! 
Is it your new breed?

----------


## Guppendler

Thanks, it's from my snakeskin line, the Y-link trait is passed on to the female as well.

----------


## sixhunter

> Here's more endler hybrid females carrying dominant traits which are otherwise usually Y-linked only. 
> Such females are very useful for cross breeding without having to depend on Y-linked traits all the time. And if both the male and female carry the same trait, it will help reinforce the trait down the line, that is, the offspring will breed true


one of my female is starting to show similar trait as your female. the tail end there showing up black patch  :Very Happy:  kind of cool, female saddleback haha

----------


## Guppendler

Any pics to post and show bro?

----------


## sixhunter

i try to take some pic tomorrow. this fellows swim damn fast and seldom stay put haha

----------


## Interestor

good job to get the female as same strain.

CHeers..

----------


## Guppendler

Yup, they seldom keep still for long. Looking forward to see your pic

----------


## Guppendler

Thanks! These are the traits that are very dominant, hence got carried over to the females quite readily.

----------


## sixhunter

pardon for the poor quality picture, cant seem to get a clear sharp shot.

----------


## Guppendler

Thanks for sharing bro. Think it must be quite a young female still, the upper peduncle region (saddle region) should lblacken more as it gets older.

----------


## sixhunter

the red chest i got from you bore me several offsprings. the males are quite interesting with different (slight) variations. but only a few have the more intense red-orange coloration  :Smile:

----------


## Guppendler

Yes the red chest can have quite a number of variants with differing amount of red intensity. Some of them are actually double red stripes strain. Others may show more metallic green coloration instead of red. If you breed many generations, you may have a few mutants that expressed no red coloration but only dull green and blue. Please check my old post on red chest for the mutant pics. Due to its variability, red chest is one of my fave endler strains.

----------


## sixhunter

> Yes the red chest can have quite a number of variants with differing amount of red intensity. Some of them are actually double red stripes strain. Others may show more metallic green coloration instead of red. If you breed many generations, you may have a few mutants that expressed no red coloration but only dull green and blue. Please check my old post on red chest for the mutant pics. Due to its variability, red chest is one of my fave endler strains.


im getting a few with like peacock on its tail, some with metalic green and some quite cool with red sword top/bottom. some less intense ones actually have more red with little red which is also quite nice if can slowly get all red too  :Smile:  its quite fun, but i think need to slowly clear off abit haha its starting to over take my spaces and tanks  :Grin:

----------


## Guppendler

Black spot on the body or tail for red chest is common but not peacock. And yes, endlers like guppy are very prolific. Do share pics whenever possible, it's great to have someone doing breeding and to compare notes with.

----------


## sixhunter

i guess your right, its not exactly a peacock pattern. i think its some tail pattern variation  :Grin:

----------


## Guppendler

Bro, the pic is not quite a red chest....more like black bar. The tail spot is not quite a full peacock spot. Did you get females from other source to breed your red chest males with?

----------


## sixhunter

> Bro, the pic is not quite a red chest....more like black bar. The tail spot is not quite a full peacock spot. Did you get females from other source to breed your red chest males with?


yes bro, twice i nearly had my tanks all wiped out and had to intro some females in. but usually the (colorless)females do not affect the offsprings ?

----------


## sixhunter

actually im quite bad with breeding and identifying, genes etc haha. more like an amateur hobbyist  :Wink:

----------


## Guppendler

The introduced females must had already mated with some black bar males, hence even you mated these females with red chest, you would end up having mixed results. A female when mated once could actually produced as many as 4 drops of fry....an important note if you want your line to be pure

----------


## Guppendler

The introduced females must had already mated with black bar males when you got them. So when you mated these females to red chest, you will end up with mixed up endlers. A virgin female even when mated with a male just once may be able drop fry for as many as 4 times. It's important to use virgin or the right females if you want your line to be pure.

----------

